# where can i park



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

just fancy having a moan after parking up overnight at clacton, we were parking in a marked bay along the seafront from about 3.00 on the Sat and stayed overnight so as to have the day there on Sunday, and woke to find a nice sign placed on our screen informing us not to park there or the Police would be called. The parking space was on the opposite side of the road from the houses, and i would guess it was the house directly opposite as when the owner came out sunday morning he was pointing at us when he was picked up, was still in my very see through nighty so couldn't really jump out and ask (very old man with a walking stick). the sign down the road did say no parking over 24 hours so that was ok. I sent a very polite note back explaining i pay my road tax etc and that the police could not do much as we were not committing a crime (at least i don't think we did) , and that he has this view everyday and we just wanted it for 1 day. (Did think about putting, that i would make a call to Dale farm and tell them of a nice spot to park) But so as not to give Motorhomers a bad name we moved along slightly. There were at least 2 largish lorries parked up too but didn't see signs on them. I did think about knocking but being he was old i didn't want to worry him, but would like to have known what the problem was. has anyone had problems with parking in residential area's and what you can say to people if they say you can't park outside my house. i guess if we go back there, signs are going to shoot up banning motorhomes or overnight parking at least. Most of the places we have been there is always some resriction on motorhomes, be it hight barriers or width restriction, we have only been doing this for a year and it is annoying me already. Do we have any human rights as motorhomers (murders and rapsit seem too). oohhh that feels better getting it off my chest.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The country is full of them, dont worry save up and go to France. Motorhomes are welcome.



Dave p

Do you have a white negligent like the pink one you were wearing :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chickann said:


> . . . he has this view everyday and we just wanted it for 1 day.


I'm not about to take sides, especially as we had a nasty altercation with a French woman a couple of weeks ago on a similar issue - even though we were parked about 100 yards from her house on a big grassy parking area.

My only sympathy with the person who complained is that 364 other motorhomers might think the same as you. :roll: Each one quite correctly thinking they had blocked the local person's view for only one day . . . but tomorrow there will be another van, and the day after, and the one after that . . . . . etc.. 8O 8O

I honestly don't know whether or not I would be niggly if I lived by the coast and there was a motorhome in front of the window almost every day of the year. (_Mrs Zeb could give you the answer!!_  8O )

Dave


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

must have read my mind am looking at campsites in france right now and very funny,  :lol:

quote="DTPCHEMICALS"]The country is full of them, dont worry save up and go to France. Motorhomes are welcome.

Dave p

Do you have a white negligent like the pink one you were wearing :lol:

Dave p[/quote]


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It's just one of those things we have to live with - both sides.

It's really not important - don't let it get to you - work around it.

Life's too short to get uptight about such things.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Where in Clacton did you park?

If it was down the other side of the Martello Tower then this is allowed but we never do.

We have parked up opp the speed camera which was OK but noisy but you can normally find us and RV's towards the Holland end.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The only alarming thing about this post is.. You went to Clacton! I thought it was shut :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> chickann said:
> 
> 
> > . . . he has this view everyday and we just wanted it for 1 day.
> ...


yes I did think this, me and hubs were having a debate about it, but when you move somewhere like this you must know that it is going to be busy with cars, coaches and motorhomes, i know that when we bought our house we looked very deeply at what was around us that might cause a problem, and accepted that a business park with lorries could be annoying but we put up with it, as there were more pros than cons. It is a very wide road also and the parking spots are on the other side so not directly outside his house. i would love to live near the coast and have looked around when he have been on our travels, and always rule out places that we know may get really busy, so i guess i wouldn't take to kindly to it, but then wouldn't move there. i would imagine he has been there many years so probly not nice for him, but i made hubbs move it as i don't like to upset people.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

chickann said:


> i made hubbs move it as i don't like to upset people.


Well done. By far the best move in my opinion.

We live just up the road from Clacton, and the sea front spaces by us say "nothing over 24 hours, and no overnighting" or something like. You don't know how long this person has lived there, and whether there were parking spaces opposite his house when he moved there. So you might understand his point of view in that case.

As Zebedee said - it's only you for one night, but then people see you parked, and they park, and their friends, and they stay there for a week or a fortnight because it's cheaper than the local campsites, and so it goes on. Unfortunately, it's the very small minority, who cause a nuisance by taking advantage, that spoil it for the rest of us.

Gerald


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the penalty anyone would have to suffer buying a property in a high tourist of picturesque location.

We had friends who bought a beautiful thatched fishermans cottage in Hope Cover Devon. It was the cottage on all the souvenir postcards etc.

They could never go there and relax without hoards of people peering in the windows and pic niking on their lawns.

They sold.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

chickann said:


> . . . when we bought our house we looked very deeply at what was around us that might cause a problem, and accepted that a business park with lorries could be annoying *but we put up with it*, as there were more pros than cons.


Regrettably there are those who do just as you did, then try to get things changed the moment they move in. Hopefully your chap was not one of those! :roll:

I have no sympathy at all with them - but they are usually impossible to recognise as such.

Gerald has hit the nail on the head of course. As so often happens, it's the self centred few who ruin things for the considerate majority! *There wouldn't be any height barriers but for them*!! :evil: :evil:

Dave


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Where in Clacton did you park?
> 
> If it was down the other side of the Martello Tower then this is allowed but we never do.
> 
> We have parked up opp the speed camera which was OK but noisy but you can normally find us and RV's towards the Holland end.


it was actually frinton end, the big long road that runs the length of the beach before you get to walton. loads of parking spaces.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

One point that I think should be remembered, is that nobody has any right to a view. You cannot, and do not buy a view, its impossible, so legally, outside anyone's window is fair game. However, we all have to live and let live, so courtesy at all times will keep the motorhome fraternity more popular than if we all went around upsetting and annoying people, just because we can.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Speaking as someone who wild camps almost exclusively, I would never park in line of sight of any property.

Seaside resorts draw large numbers of people and the residents will expect this. What they will not expect is a row of m/homes almost constantly parked in front of their houses. There have been plenty of instances of this happening and very bad behaviour by the van owners. A friend of mine from another forum posted pictures of some of these happenings in Bournemouth, where he lives. If it were my street, I would have gone off it.

I am sorry but I have no sympathy for you dear lady. As has been said, it is often the thin end of the wedge and often results in the complete banning of motorhomes.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

My neighbour complains when I park outside to load up - although I'm 30ft from their window, I'm apparently blocking his light - more likely blocking his view of what is going on in the street!!


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

I actually live in clacton and regualary see vans parked on the Martello end , and towards holland haven , although the road can get quite busy . There's also a van that full times here and often over nights outside the police station !! There is always a few to complain where ever you go . Gary


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks all for your opinions , we have only wild camped 3 times so far, so hopefully a bit more practice and we will try and find spots along the way that are not near houses, although one time when looking for spots to park i took hubs down country lanes in thick fog and he couldn't see the bend so we ended up in a farmers field and then found a car park in bath, pulled up right in the corner out of the way not realising we were right next to a metal gate and at 6 in the morning walkers open the gate and let it slam shut, at least we had an early start that morning though. i guess the best way is to not park so near to where we want to be (ie tourist area's) but to park on the outskirts and just drive there in the morning. But is was lovely waking up with the sunrising and sea view 1st thing in the morning, twas worth it.


----------

